# Shaq upset from Mitch's comments



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> O'Neal has interpreted Buss' in-season remarks as support for Bryant at the expense of Jackson and himself. So he would be unhappy if Jackson left, his contract went untouched and it appeared the organization was shifting its emphasis to Bryant.
> 
> To that, Kupchak said Thursday that if O'Neal came to him with a trade demand, he would have to consider it.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakersider18jun18,1,5119954.story?coll=la-headlines-sports

He just cant accept the fact that this team will and have to change :sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jesum Crow, Shaq! It doesn't mean they want to trade you, it means that Kupchak wants to do whats best for you!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wa Wa Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

> The Lakers protected eight players for Tuesday's expansion draft. Rick Fox and Jamal Sampson were not on the list, according to a league source. Sampson was a bit of a surprise, given his age, 21, and potential for a team lacking front-court players…. Horace Grant, Bryon Russell, Brian Cook, Luke Walton and Sampson had exit meetings Thursday. Grant expressed a desire to return, though he'd need hip surgery to do it.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Shaq is so damn sensitive. He's like a big kid, which I think is one thing that makes him so likeable to a lot of people, but this is the negative side of it. He takes everything so personally. All he has to do is reduce the amount of money he's looking for and it's all good. It's not like he's hurting for it or anything.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Grant expressed a desire to return, though he'd need hip surgery to do it.


:|


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jesus Christ Shaq's an idiot sometimes. One of the many things Kobe haters like to ignore is Shaq's incredibly selfish nature, both on and off the court. Gets annoying.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Jesus Christ Shaq's an idiot sometimes. One of the many things Kobe haters like to ignore is Shaq's incredibly selfish nature, both on and off the court. Gets annoying.


Always making comments in the media. Never fails. I don't think Shaq's ego will ever allow him to have a player better than him.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The chances of him taking that paycut are slim to none.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thekid</b>!
> The Lakers protected eight players for Tuesday's expansion draft. Rick Fox and Jamal Sampson were not on the list, according to a league source. Sampson was a bit of a surprise, given his age, 21, and potential for a team lacking front-court players…. Horace Grant, Bryon Russell, Brian Cook, Luke Walton and Sampson had exit meetings Thursday. Grant expressed a desire to return, though he'd need hip surgery to do it.



So they decided to protect George? Damnit...And Shaq won't take a pay cut. But now that theyve pissed him off, a trade doesnt look all that impossible to me anymore.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers set the tone for this by always allowing Shaq input on things and having him help recruit players and giving him that sort of power. 

Kupchak is an idiot. He should have never had this press conference. He should have talked to all parties involved before he started rambling about Shaq being traded and how long can Shaq dominate. 

Jerry West would have never gone this route of publically daring Shaq to ask for a trade. 

There gonna put Shaq in postion to have to ask for a trade. 

Kobe's in 1 tough spot do you resign with the Lakers not knowing who you'll be playing with. If Shaq is gone who's gonna replace him alot of questions very few answers.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Shaq is my favorite player of all time, but, the lakers come first. He's playing games to get an extension, but if he wants more than 15 to at most 20 million a year on the extension I say let him go. The lakers cant get anyone decent to help because of his contract...if he wants too much, forget him.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I am very exciting to hear this ------ trade Shaq!!!

Kobe is the future of the Lakers. Young is everything


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If the Lakers get rid of Shaq and Jackson in the same offseason, I'm going to look at the organization in a whole new light.



> Grant expressed a desire to return, though he'd need hip surgery to do it.


Why do people laugh at Shaq for unintentionally being an idiot when intentional idiots like Grant get a free pass? I want to see laughing smilies from everyone after this comment. Go away, Grant. You can wear suits somewhere else.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Why do people laugh at Shaq for unintentionally being an idiot when intentional idiots like Grant get a free pass?


Because the Shaq situation is completely different from the Grant situation.. Shaq is much more important to the Lakers.
Besides, it's not like we're laughing, more like telling him to MAN UP. If I were the Lakers, I'd do the same. He wants money he doesn't deserve when forcing everyone else like GP and Malone to take minimum salaries. 
Whether Kobe stays or not, Kobe still dictates our future.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> If the Lakers get rid of Shaq and Jackson in the same offseason, I'm going to look at the organization in a whole new light.


Why don't you enlighten the Laker Nation community in how you plan to "look at the organization in a whole new light".


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> Why don't you enlighten the Laker Nation community in how you plan to "look at the organization in a whole new light".


Considering that Jackson and Shaq best embodied the general Laker attitude that I've spoken about in the past, it'd be better for my image of them if both of those players were cut free from the team.

Not that LAL cares about my feelings towards them...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Just another day how Mitch dodges the question. This guy can never get it right..

Oh, I miss the good ol days of Jerry West.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Oh, I miss the good ol days of Jerry West.


So do I. :sigh:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm guessing they protected Russell and Grant. Why in the Lord's name would the do that?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kyle</b>!
> I'm guessing they protected Russell and Grant. Why in the Lord's name would the do that?


I think they're FAs, so they dont have to protect them.

I believe George was left unprotected too.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Grant wants to come back.  No thanks. It's time to change the makeup of this team. I want all of the players in their 30s to either leave or retire, Shaq aside. Malone should retire or opt out. Payton should opt out. Fox should retire. Grant should check into a nursing home. It's time to give this team a makeover. If PJ wants to come back then he'd better be down with this plan. Otherwise, **** him. Don't let him dictate personnel moves anymore.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Grant wants to come back.  No thanks. It's time to change the makeup of this team. I want all of the players in their 30s to either leave or retire, Shaq aside. Malone should retire or opt out. Payton should opt out. Fox should retire. Grant should check into a nursing home. It's time to give this team a makeover. If PJ wants to come back then he'd better be down with this plan. Otherwise, **** him. Don't let him dictate personnel moves anymore.


I guarantee you if PJ were to come back Grant would be right back alongside him, as would a bunch of other old cats. But I agree with what you're saying because all of our 30+ year-olds besides Shaq are worthless. But if Brent Barry, 32, wants in welcome aboard. Other than that, we need to re-sign Kobe and start re-building with some youth, even if it costs us the Diesel. Like I said before, I don't want Shaq to go but we can't afford to be paying that much money to a guy who can't even keep himself in shape.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

It appears to me that shaq has NO interest in winning and just wants the ball and the salary cap to himself:nonono:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chalie Boy</b>!
> It appears to me that shaq has NO interest in winning and just wants the ball and the salary cap to himself:nonono:


Shaq knows that he's rapidly losing control of the team. His greatest ally was Phil Jackson and he's gone. The old school vets like Shaw, Harper, Grant, and Fox who respect Shaq have already retired or are on the verge o retiring. The GM who brought him to LA is gone. Even the owner prefers Kobe to Shaq. I can certainly see why Shaq would want out of LA. He may be selfish but he's no different from Kobe. Both guys want to win on their own terms. Kobe has defered to Shaq to this point because he's had no other choice. He does now. Don't think that he's not going to take advantage of it.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I TOTALLY understand what you are saying Pinball, but the main thing I'm looking at here is Shaq wants this HUGE extension without a paycut when you guys are over the cap already. He refuses to do what KG did in taking less money and he is even OLDER than KG. All im saying is that everyone must understand that the team is going to need cap space this year and for years to come to stay competive as he declines and kobe reaches his prime, if he stays. The title is still theirs for the taking as long as they are together, but its all up to them.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Man,I can not believe the @#%t I am reading..You guys are favoring Kobe over Shaq????

Kobe,who publicly disses coaches and teamates,Kobe who may be playing prison ball,Kobe who thinks he is above everyone else,Kobe who does NOT make his teamates better????

Well,you guys will get your wish as Shaq is NOT coming back,except when the Orlando Magic are in town...


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

To the guy who criticized Kobe over Shaq. Shaq hasn't exactly been a elading example of team unity either. 
Kobe's plus sides over Shaq:
1)Kobe will almost definatly get better in the abscence of the triangle offense.
2)Kobe has atleats 10 years left in him.

Now as far as tarding Shaq. I can almost guarentee that Lakers management WANT to trade him. The only problem will be finding a team to take him and give us a decent return for him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I critisised Kobe over Shaq as a TEAM player,leader and those who dont think Shaq is what makes the lakers a team to be feared...

I do think the right move for the lakers is to trade Shaq NOW...

And if you want value there are only two people you need to speak to..There egos are out of control and they will make a dunm trade....

Have Mitch call Dolan from the Knicks and Cuban on the mavs

Dolan may be desparete enough to offer you Starbury,Tim Thomas and the real steal,Sweetney

Dallas offeres several possibilities.. A Walker,Jamison(bad contract),Finley,Nash and the real steal Marqis Daniels...

Unless you can get marquis Daniels,i would call Dolan


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Man,I can not believe the @#%t I am reading..You guys are favoring Kobe over Shaq????
> 
> Kobe,who publicly disses coaches and teamates,Kobe who may be playing prison ball,Kobe who thinks he is above everyone else,Kobe who does NOT make his teamates better????
> ...


Kobe has the potential to make his teammates better. He just doesn't do it consistently. However, I think he'd be a far better creator if he was the focal point of the offense. I think the addition of Payton to this squad has made him a more reckless player. He figures that Gary will do all of the playmaking and he can just be a sniper on the wing. I think that is why he played more selfishly than he has in the past. Make no mistake, though. He's played very well when he has been the focal point of the offense when Shaq has been out. All that is missing is the wins. Of course, you have to figure that the Lakers will play better because they'll actually get some talent for Shaq in a trade, as opposed to him just being out of the lineup.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> All that is missing is the wins. Of course, you have to figure that the Lakers will play better because they'll actually get some talent for Shaq in a trade, as opposed to him just being out of the lineup


Good point,and with Shaqs enormous salary,you are going to get 3 players with at least one of them being a superstar and another being very very talented....

Thats why I dont like the Tmac/Grant Hill deal..You guys need talented players,not one superstar....

Marbury/TT/Sweetney
Dirk/Antoine Walker
Damp/Van X
Kmart/Kittles/Atrain


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

i can't believe you laker fans are riding kobe's jock after his horrendous performance in the finals....35% shooting for the so-called best player in the NBA and jordan's heir....uh huh..yeah...sure see a lot of similarities.... what?? you guys are gonna mention that he hit the game-tying three in game 2? whoopity dooo!! so he hit one great shot and now he has a free ride for the rest of the offseason huh??? if you guys want to go by that logic, then derek fisher should get signed to the max because he hit one great shot...robert horry should have been signed to a max contract because he hit one great shot last season....don't use that stupid argument...it makes no sense, and i just proved it you.

i agree with shaq...he had a deal with laker management and lakers screwed him over...and blame shaq for being selfish because kobe is selfish as well...yet i don't see anyone criticizing the laker golden boy. why do you think kobe opt out?? yeah, so he could get more money!! duh!!! 

if it comes down to shaq or kobe, the only thing kobe has going for him is youth. however, he hasn't proven that he can make his teammates better...in fact, doesn't all his teammates hates his guts?? or at least don't like him??? hmmm....why is that??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Since you obviously don't like the Lakers why worry about them so much? You are always posting on this board.

Instead of spewing so much hate, how about rooting for your own team. We'll take care of ours.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

hong kong...just trying to make a point on how ridiculous some laker fans are on this board...if you guys think I am ridiculous, tell me why?? all the points that I made about kobe are valid.

I think shaq is getting screwed and despite the 3 championships that he brought you laker fans, you are kicking him out the door for some talented yet unproven winner/possible rapist to cater to kobe's needs. it's not hate...its called sticking up for loyalty and for something that proves to have worked in the past...if you truly are a laker fan, i believe you would side with phil and shaq...not baby boy kobe.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> hong kong...just trying to make a point on how ridiculous some laker fans are on this board...if you guys think I am ridiculous, tell me why?? all the points that I made about kobe are valid.
> 
> I think shaq is getting screwed and despite the 3 championships that he brought you laker fans, you are kicking him out the door for some talented yet unproven winner/possible rapist to cater to kobe's needs. it's not hate...its called sticking up for loyalty and for something that proves to have worked in the past...if you truly are a laker fan, i believe you would side with phil and shaq...not baby boy kobe.


We aren't forcing him out. Look, *he's* the one who demanded the trade. Plus, if he didn't want so much undeserving money, this wouldn't even be a problem. Why should we side with Phil and Shaq? Who are you to say who's a true Laker fan and not? Shaq still thinks he's in his prime, when it's very evident that he's not. I don't care if we have one more chance at a championship with him, this is all about rebuilding for the future AROUND KOBE. Would you like to see Shaq retire 5 years from (possibly not winning any championships during that time), and have us build around Kobe when he's already 30? No thanks. I'd rather start building around Kobe NOW when he's just entering his prime.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> i can't believe you laker fans are riding kobe's jock after his horrendous performance in the finals....35% shooting for the so-called best player in the NBA and jordan's heir....uh huh..yeah...sure see a lot of similarities.... what?? you guys are gonna mention that he hit the game-tying three in game 2? whoopity dooo!! so he hit one great shot and now he has a free ride for the rest of the offseason huh??? if you guys want to go by that logic, then derek fisher should get signed to the max because he hit one great shot...robert horry should have been signed to a max contract because he hit one great shot last season....don't use that stupid argument...it makes no sense, and i just proved it you.
> *WTF does his poor finals performance have to do with anything? We know what Kobe is capable of doing and you obviously don't. Yes, he had a poor performance in the Finals, but it didn't help that Phil wouldn't run plays for him. This is probably my 5th time saying this on this board, but why were there more pick and rolls involving Kobe vs the TWolves and Spurs rather than the Pistons? It is kinda tough to score all by yourself isn't it? Guys like TMac, Iverson, and Pierce get plays ran for them just about EVERY time down. I agree with you in that he should've let Shaq be the focal point of the offense though, but that still doesn't take anything away from his ability. We don't want him to stay just because of some 'stupid' game shot against the Pistons. We want him to stay because he's one of the TOP TALENTS IN THE LEAGUE. Are Fisher and Horry even CLOSE to what Kobe can do? If you can't see that, then I don't know what to tell you. *
> 
> ...


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

oh my goodness...now you laker fans are saying that no one can win with 2 players??? yet, when i recalled the lakers winning championships a few years back, laker fans all said how great kobe and shaq are because they have such a crappy team and they still get it done. yet, when they lose, you fans like to blame the "crappy" teammates....or shaq, or phil, but never EVER EVER EVER golden baby boy kobe bryant....

HOV, his performance in the finals should have a HUGE weight on his contract status. we are taking the biggest spotlight in the NBA...the finals...and he choked!! at least you admit he sucked in the finals.....some lakers fans on this board actually think he did pretty well!!! you just admitted yourself that you think he should have made shaq the focal point, and i agree...however, my beef with him is that he chooses not to do that, but puts himself in front of the team...the guy is just flatout selfish!! I know you think (and all laker fans) think the lakers are talented enough to win it all...so tell me?? what is the problem?? they won 3 championships with shaq as the focal point, and now kobe doesn't want to be second fiddle so he jacks up all these ill-advised shots at the expense of the title!??!?!?!?!!?!? and now you want to choose this talented yet unproven guy to be the focal point on your offense???? when the guy that brought you 3 championships still wants to be around?!?!?! you bet shaq would be pissed!!!!

all the lakers had to do was tell kobe to pass the ball to shaq next year and quit being such a ballhog, and they propbably will win another title...but no....kobe wants to be the hero and shaq is just flatout tired of babysitting that boy.

okay hov...so you admit that if kobe gets what he wants and shaq is gone and the team sucks, you will place blame on him?? i already know some laker fans in here that are already making excuses for kobe if this were to happen...why why why why??? alright hov, i will remember that...looking forward to see what excuses you might have for kobe if this really were to happen...i'll bet one of them would be - his teammates suck.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> oh my goodness...now you laker fans are saying that no one can win with 2 players??? yet, when i recalled the lakers winning championships a few years back, laker fans all said how great kobe and shaq are because they have such a crappy team and they still get it done. yet, when they lose, you fans like to blame the "crappy" teammates....or shaq, or phil, but never EVER EVER EVER golden baby boy kobe bryant....
> *Who said that any team can win with just 2 players? I don't know who you heard that from, but back in those days our role players always stepped up during the times we needed them most(Horry for 3 in game 4, Shaw in game 7 against Portland, Harper making game winner in game 3 against Portland, Fox coming up with a near triple double in game 7 against the Kings, etc). Hell, ANY team that won the championship had great role players. So I ask you WHO has been saying any team can win with only 2 players?*
> 
> ...


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

hov...well, we'll see what happens...it looks like kobe will be getting his own team and shaq will be gone. i personally think its a huge risk. they're giving up something that works for possibly something that might be in jail.

look at the pistons....they played within the confines of a well-run system. everyone knows their roles. if kobe would just put his ego aside, you laker fans might be celebrating a fourth championship. now, it might not be anything for a long long time.

i noticed in your profile you said your from LA. well, i don't know about you, but everyone laker fan i bump into always says how bad the other teammates are besides shaq and kobe ever since their first championship.


----------

